# Computer shuts down when watching videos, please help



## Meshen (Jan 19, 2008)

Hi all, you seem like a helpful bunch so I was wondering if you could help me with this. It'd be much appreciated if anyone had any clues as to what's going on! Also, sorry if this happens to be in the wrong area - I'm a bit of a newbie and since I'm not sure what's causing the issues I didn't really know where to put it. Anyway, I recently reformatted my hard drive and re-installed XP in an effort to fix some errors I was getting. Previously I would get the blue screen of death whenever I watched a video in VLC or WMP while internet explorer or firefox was running, or while I was watching video in a streaming program such as Sopcast or 4OD. If I shut down firefox or IE and watched the video I wouldn't usually get the BSOD. Odd. 

Following the reboot a couple of days ago things haven't really improved a great deal. I no longer get the BSOD but instead my computer spontaneously reboots itself in the same situations that I used to get the BSOD. It doesn't log off properly, the screen just goes black and the computer starts up again as if someone pressed the reset button. My computer also seems pretty unstable in general, with various programs crashing far more often than is normal. I'm running Windows XP SP 2 with a Radeon 9600 pro, 2gb RAM and an AMD Sempron 2500. Thanks guys, hope you can help.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what power supply is in it
what does the bios list the voltage and tempretures at
if you receive a bsod post the error message in full


----------



## Meshen (Jan 19, 2008)

Everest lists the voltage and temperatures as follows:

Temperatures:
Motherboard 37 °C (99 °F)
CPU 55 °C (131 °F)
Seagate ST340014A 42 °C (108 °F)

Cooling Fans:
CPU 1896 RPM
Chassis 3924 RPM

Voltage Values:
CPU Core 1.57 V
Aux 0.06 V
+3.3 V 3.26 V
+5 V 4.84 V
+12 V 11.49 V
+5 V Standby 4.95 V

I'm not sure what PSU I have, how do I find this out? My motherboard is a ASRock K7VM3 if that helps?

As for BSODs, I haven't had one since the re-installation as it now simply resets itself but I did manage to write down a little bit of info on one (before I knew about the event manager) but I'm not sure if it's much help. Here's what I got: "IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL 
STOP 0x0000000A 0x2A0EDB8C"
It's not much, sorry. Thanks again!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314063


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

your temps are ok the cpu is up a bit
but the readings on volts are well down
see if the bios reports the same
take the side off the computer and look at the label on the side of the psu and post
brand
wattage
12+ line amps
what cpu and video card do you have in it


----------



## Meshen (Jan 19, 2008)

Here are the voltages according to the BIOS:

Vcore: 1.60V
+3.30V: 3.36 V
+5.00V: 4.97V
+12.00V: 12.03V

I'm guessing these are more normal voltages?

My CPU is an AMD Sempron 1750 MHz 2500+ and my graphics card / video adapter is a Radeon 9600 series.

I've opened up the side of my computer to take a look at the PSU and I can't really tell you much to be honest so here's a photo, hope it provides the necessary info. Thanks again.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the voltages are ok,but your psu only supplies 13a on the 12v+ line see if you can borrow one putting out 18amps to try in it,and see if the problem disappears


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

the supply might be 8 years old? 
your cpu might need thermal grease reapplied [in my sig]
and the cpu fan might have to be blown out.. 55c at rest or after a videos/scans?

check if there are any updated video drivers, and that the device manager has no yellow alerts.


----------



## Meshen (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions guys, I'll give them a try first chance I get. I'll let you know how I get on. Cheers!


----------

